# Voodoo Screen Tuning



## Tritium (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm using a new Voodoo application announced by supercurio a couple of days ago on xda. I've been using accurate screen settings and the difference is noticeable. Give it a try an see what you think.

Voodoo Screen Tuning

Original xda Thread


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Use punchy for now, supercurio said that soft is broken atm and causes stability and color issues. He'll upload a fixed apk though once the Market uploader stops being broken.


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

Cruiserdude said:


> Use punchy for now, supercurio said that soft is broken atm and causes stability and color issues. He'll upload a fixed apk though once the Market uploader stops being broken.


 how would I acquire punchy?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Loustsoul said:


> how would I acquire punchy?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


If you installed the update, punchy would now be Bypass I believe.


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

DirgeExtinction said:


> If you installed the update, punchy would now be Bypass I believe.


Yup


----------

